# barrel keys, anyone here selling them?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try using a phone.:whistling2:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ask your poco if you can buy or rent one


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

48 dollar grinder............1200 illegal key......or better yet phone call to poco......Hmmmmm


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's 4 or 5 versions of the barrel lock key. For 1200 bucks, it's hard to be assured that you're getting the right one. Best to get one that fell off a lineman's truck.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

try pulling a permit or two and they'll remove stuff like that for you. It's an obvious sign of illegal work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> try pulling a permit or two and they'll remove stuff like that for you. It's an obvious sign of illegal work.


Maybe some places, but not all. A lot of the time, it's the lineman not showing up in a timely manner. If I arrive on the job, I'm starting to work. No waiting around for me.

In my area, they don't use too many barrel locks. Mostly for people who have messed with their meter before. It's luck of the draw if I get on a job with a barrel lock... but I have a key anyhow.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Maybe some places, but not all. A lot of the time, it's the lineman not showing up in a timely manner. If I arrive on the job, I'm starting to work. No waiting around for me.
> 
> In my area, they don't use too many barrel locks. Mostly for people who have messed with their meter before. It's luck of the draw if I get on a job with a barrel lock... but I have a key anyhow.


 
this conuld purely change with different areas. But around here, if I call Dominion at 8 and tell them I have a lock to be removed, they'll be there by 9. It's usually no problem. Honestly though, if I waited for hours, I'd cut it off too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ........ Mostly for people who have messed with their meter before............


Not always. Seems the magically appear wherever I've lived for the past 15 years.:001_huh:


----------



## Kaylabp (May 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> try pulling a permit or two and they'll remove stuff like that for you. It's an obvious sign of illegal work.


 my regards to the guys who understand, waiting for sometimes days on end for the poco to show up is a hassle, THUS a...''KEY''! would solve that problem not a ''phone'' and i already have ''permits'' before I demolish them, so please understand im looking for a KEY! not smart ass remarks, A KEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Kaylabp said:


> my regards to the guys who understand, waiting for sometimes days on end for the poco to show up is a hassle, THUS a...''KEY''!


Well, you should call before the job then. Do you call them the day of the job to have it removed? Of course you are going to wait then. 





Kaylabp said:


> , so please understand im looking for a KEY! not smart ass remarks, A KEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, you come on here with a first post like this, without even doing a search, what do you expect?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/search.php?searchid=549789


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kaylabp said:


> my regards to the guys who understand, waiting for sometimes days on end for the poco to show up is a hassle, THUS a...''KEY''! would solve that problem not a ''phone'' and i already have ''permits'' before I demolish them, so please understand im looking for a KEY! not smart ass remarks, A KEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea, means a lot coming from a 'scum bag electrician.'



> About Kaylabp
> How did you find ElectricianTalk.com?
> da news
> What is your electrical related field/trade:
> ...


----------



## Kaylabp (May 25, 2010)

YES....... I am a scum bag as the title describes......and NO it dosn't mean a lot. thanks to the dude from philli I'll get a hold of you, and anyone else who has an offer to make, keep em commin


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Kaylabp said:


> YES....... I am a scum bag as the title describes......and NO it dosn't mean a lot. thanks to the dude from philli I'll get a hold of you, and anyone else who has an offer to make, keep em commin


That sounds like a poorly concealed threat. Or was it? Maybe I am miss reading the post. Help me out here Kaylabp.:icon_confused:


----------



## Kaylabp (May 25, 2010)

JohnR said:


> That sounds like a poorly concealed threat. Or was it? Maybe I am miss reading the post. Help me out here Kaylabp.:icon_confused:


 Look dude, im tryin to get a key, or should i say a new key, my buddy has a key that recently broke and he's the guy I always called instead of the poco, if your familiar with the keys they break very easily, well....his broke. now i'm stuck with waiting on AEP to show up and unlock meter pans for me which is not a timley thing, sometimes days-i dont have days..I get the permit-things are ready to go-then I wait. that is unless i wanna cut some lines ''which i do all the time but i dont wanna have to do that **** when i could just have a key. as for mr. sparky I already got the 411 on this guy,i read a post when he didnt even know what a barrel/plunger key was nor did his friend know if they were illegal which there NOT. He gives me the awful impression of one of those housing development guys who never journeys to the inner city?????


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too, still looking for the key to their cash register.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd kill for a key, I cut off the barrel locks all the time. Diamond blade on an angle grinder. Every time I see a utility guy I ask him for a free key. I am lucky to get a responce at all and so far know one has given me a free key.


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too, still looking for the key to their cash register.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bauler said:


> Me too, still looking for the key to their cash register.





bauler said:


> Me too, still looking for the key to their cash register.


double post, just saying, i know it happens to everyone., now as for the barrel key dude we understand that you need one but come on all this bitching about it is getting old fast


----------



## transformers0704 (Feb 13, 2011)

i dont want to sound like i know everything about barrel key! but its not that hard to remove it. all am saying is that you can remove it with a screw. now why would you pay $1200 for a screw? hello its a barrel lock not a freaking medeco biaxle. dont think too hard its easier then you think.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

transformers0704 said:


> i dont want to sound like i know everything about barrel key! but its not that hard to remove it. all am saying is that you can remove it with a screw. now why would you pay $1200 for a screw? hello its a barrel lock not a freaking medeco biaxle. dont think too hard its easier then you think.


 You can get one hek of a lot of screws for $1200..:laughing:

Welcome to the forum let the fun begin...:thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Kaylabp said:


> I live in columbus Ohio and am ****ing tired of using an angle grinder to take locks off, and the only person I can find that sells keys '' to joe blows like me'' is some dumb ass in riverside ca, that wants a pant load for them like 1200 bucks each, Pleeeeeeez help!


Yeah it sucks, I keep asking my supply house for a key so I can help myself when they are not around but they keep blowing me off.

So screw them, I grind the lock off and get what I need anyway ......... the assholes called the cops and now I have to go to court .......... it ain't fair I tell you.

It's just wrong that the supply house is not open when I want them to so it is my right to break in and get what I need.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Yeah it sucks, I keep asking my supply house for a key so I can help myself when they are not around but they keep blowing me off.
> 
> So screw them, I grind the lock off and get what I need anyway ......... the assholes called the cops and now I have to go to court .......... it ain't fair I tell you.
> 
> It's just wrong that the supply house is not open when I want them to so it is my right to break in and get what I need.


Too funny Bobby! (If Bobby is offense, sorry, let me know if I crossed the line)


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

transformers0704 said:


> i dont want to sound like i know everything about barrel key! but its not that hard to remove it. all am saying is that you can remove it with a screw. now why would you pay $1200 for a screw? hello its a barrel lock not a freaking medeco biaxle. dont think too hard its easier then you think.


A "drug up old thread" button would be helpful.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> A "drug up old thread" button would be helpful.



Damn, I usually notice that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

transformers0704 said:


> i dont want to sound like i know everything about barrel key! but its not that hard to remove it. all am saying is that you can remove it with a screw. now why would you pay $1200 for a screw? hello its a barrel lock not a freaking medeco biaxle. dont think too hard its easier then you think.



Well, gee, there's _tons_ of ways to remove a barrel lock.

But very few of them don't involve destroying it.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Can anyone post a picture of a 'barrel key'? I have never seen a barrel key or lock. Up here they just use high-quality padlocks. I find myself wondering, though, if it's similar to the type of 'lock' used to keep cable TV boxes closed. I assume a Klein Can Wrench won't do open these? 
http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...ch TELEDATA-TELWRENCH-CANWRENCH/Product/68005


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

These guys sell a bunch of different versions for a lot less than $1300. They're still not cheap, though.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

$700 for a key:lol: I get mine for $100


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

FK those keys.. DeWalt 18V angle grinder. I still have yet to run into a service upgrade where Ive been slowed down by a lock though. I almost had an issue with my last upgrade, but for some reason, the POCO changed the 3 meters right before and took the locks off.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> FK those keys.. DeWalt 18V angle grinder.


What tool do you use to reinstall them?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Kaylabp said:


> I live in columbus Ohio and am ****ing tired of using an angle grinder to take locks off, and the only person I can find that sells keys '' to joe blows like me'' is some dumb ass in riverside ca, that wants a pant load for them like 1200 bucks each, Pleeeeeeez help!


He don't seem dumb to me.

He's getting 1200 for a key.

so when you cut/destroy the POCO lock, how much do they charge you for replacement?


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

Kaylabp said:


> I live in columbus Ohio and am ****ing tired of using an angle grinder to take locks off, and the only person I can find that sells keys '' to joe blows like me'' is some dumb ass in riverside ca, that wants a pant load for them like 1200 bucks each, Pleeeeeeez help!


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/looking-barrel-lock-key-12460/index2/


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What tool do you use to reinstall them?


Call the POCO and tell them to re-seal the meter.


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

leland said:


> so when you cut/destroy the POCO lock, how much do they charge you for replacement?


What lock? :whistling2:

I have many cut POCO tags, i just put a new ring on, slip the tag back on and im done.

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What tool do you use to reinstall them?


Even the POCO guys don't re-install the ones they take off..

I have some jobs where the lock has been on top of the meter pan for years.. :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Even the POCO guys don't re-install the ones they take off..
> 
> I have some jobs where the lock has been on top of the meter pan for years.. :blink:


 Yeah some of those are a bitch to cut off..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What lock? :whistling2:
> 
> I have many cut POCO tags, i just put a new ring on, slip the tag back on and im done.
> 
> ~Matt


Yeah some times they use stainless steal extra thick lock rings and they are a bitch to cut off about 3 sawzall blades..:blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Yeah some times they use stainless steal extra thick lock rings and they are a bitch to cut off about 3 sawzall blades..:blink:


Havent run across one of them yet... Id almost feel bad cutting it. 

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What lock? :whistling2:
> 
> I have many cut POCO tags, i just put a new ring on, slip the tag back on and im done.
> 
> ~Matt



So you carry these lockrings around with you for replacement purposes?








​


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I've only seen a barrel lock ONCE here, and it was in a super sketchy crack daddy neighborhood. As for the seals I have a whole bag of them :laughing:


----------

